# Entertainment Forum > Classic Television >  Catchphrase

## Perdita

Catchphrase could return to television for the first time in a decade.

ITV is in talks with the format's owner DRG to commission a pilot of the programme, Broadcast reports.

Northern Irish funnyman Roy Walker was the classic gameshow's original and best-known host, widely remembered for his lines, 'Say what you see', and, 'It's good but it's not right'.

Walker, who left in 1999, has previously stated his interest in hosting a revival. Nick Weir and Mark Curry fronted the programme for the last two years of its life.

Catchphrase, still repeated on digital channel Challenge, was popular for ITV on Saturday evenings during the latter half of the 1980s.

The show saw two contestants guess familiar idioms illustrated by a computer animation, often featuring an appearance from golden robot Mr Chips.

The pilot, if ordered, will be made by STV Productions.

----------


## N.Fan

There's not near enough game shows on TV just now like there used to be,it's like all the reality shows have taken over.

----------


## Perdita

Stephen Mulhern will host a new version of Catchphrase, it has been claimed.

It was reported last week that ITV is in talks to revamp the classic game show, originally hosted by Roy Walker.

Britain's Got More Talent presenter Mulhern has now been approached to front the new series, according to The Sun.

"Stephen is over the moon that he is going to front the revival of such an iconic show," a source apparently told the tabloid.

"He feels he has worked his apprenticeship at ITV2 and has been rewarded with a fantastic opportunity. He can't wait to get started. He's really excited about it and has been watching old reruns."

Northern Irish television personality and comic Walker hosted the original Catchphrase between 1986 and 1999, followed by Nick Weir from 2000 to 2002 and finally Mark Curry in 2002.

----------


## tammyy2j

ITV has ordered a pilot of a new series of Catchphrase fronted by Stephen Mulhern.

The classic gameshow, which was most famously presented by Roy Walker in the '80s and '90s, has been the subject of reboot rumours for some time, with the broadcaster's interest in the iconic format first reported in May.

STV Productions is now advertising for audience members for a pilot recording, which will feature Britain's Got More Talent presenter Mulhern as the host.

The original format will remain, although the show will be updated with new 3D graphics and a new concluding game, reports Broadcast.

Mulhern's pilot will be filmed in London on August 27.

Catchphrase originally ran for more than 300 episodes on ITV from 1986 to 2002.

----------


## Perdita

ITV1 has commissioned a full series of its Catchphrase revival.

A pilot for the revamped quiz show was first ordered in July, with a full 8 x 45min episodes - hosted by Britain's Got More Talent presenter Stephen Mulhern - being confirmed today (October 9).

"We're delighted that this highly popular classic game show is returning to ITV and will once again give our viewers a chance to 'say what they see'," said the channel's Controller of Entertainment John Kaye Cooper. 

"Stephen will be presenting an updated and state-of-the-art version of Catchphrase and we welcome its return to our schedules."

The new Catchphrase is being eyed for a primetime Saturday night slot and will reportedly feature "a brand new set, exciting 3D graphics and a dynamic new end game".

> Stephen Mulhern 'over the moon' to be hosting revived Catchphrase

Last month, Mulhern told Digital Spy that it would be "a real shame" if his Catchphrase pilot were not picked up to series.

"It's been off screens for so long," said the host. "I know there's been reruns of [the original show], but young kids wouldn't have been aware of it so it's a new game for them."

Catchphrase originally ran on ITV in the UK between January 1986 and December 2002. The show's first and most famous host was Northern Irish comedian Roy Walker, who was followed by Nick Weir and later Mark Curry.

----------


## Lomax

Roy Walker was the best host,Stephen Mulhern has got a lot to live up to.

----------


## parkerman

While you've only got to live up to N.Fan, so that won't be difficult.

----------

alan45 (23-11-2012)

----------


## lamtiucango

ki?m d?nh an toÃ*n k? thu?t an toÃ*n

----------


## alan45

> ki?m d?nh an toÃ*n k? thu?t an toÃ*n


Two with fried rice please

----------

parkerman (23-11-2012)

----------


## alan45

> ki?m d?nh an toÃ*n k? thu?t an toÃ*n


Two with fried rice please

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Two with fried rice please


Can I have some prawn crackers and a banana friter with mine?  Do you like my Roy Walker impersonation? "Say what you see"

----------


## Chloe O'brien

> Two with fried rice please


Can I have some prawn crackers and a banana friter with mine?  Do you like my Roy Walker impersonation? "Say what you see"

----------


## Perdita

Classic game show Catchphrase is back, as the series that taught viewers to âsay what they seeâ, makes a welcome return to ITV primetime with new host Stephen Mulhern. 

The nine-part series, which will include a celebrity special, will see three contestants go head-to-head each week in a bid to identify hidden, familiar phrases represented by state of the art 3D graphic animations. 

The pressure is higher than ever before as one contestant is eliminated from the competition after the first round, leaving the other two to battle it out in a bid to reach the final.

Throughout the show, contestants will bank cash in exchange for Catchphrases they guess correctly ahead of their opponents, with the opportunity to scoop big money should they uncover the coveted bonus Catchphrase. 

One contestant will then face the new Super Catchphrase round for the chance to win a massive Â£50,000.

All of the showâs most popular features are revived, including loveable mascot Mr Chips, the golden robot who appears sporadically throughout the Catchphrases. 

Celebrities confirmed to appear in a one-off celebrity special will be Coronation Street star Kym Lomas, Iâm A Celebrityâ¦Get Me Out Of Here! contestant Rosemary Shrager and Benidormâs Steve Pemberton.

John Kaye Cooper, ITV's Controller of Entertainment, said: "We're delighted that this highly popular classic game show is returning to ITV and once again give our viewers a chance to 'say what they see'. Stephen will be presenting an updated and state of the art version of Catchphrase and we welcome its return to our schedules."

On hosting the revamped series, Stephen Mulhern said âIâm delighted and excited to be hosting the new look Catchphrase, a show I grew up watching. It's a dream to present but I warn you now, if your family is anything like mine, it can get very competitive when you play along at home! Always keep in mind..."The clues on the screen but what does it mean?"

----------

